# Cross dowel nuts



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

I'm trying to find cross dowel nuts that will accept a 1/2 inch threaded rod. I know that Lee Valley and a number of other sites sell bench bolts that come with a the nuts included, but I haven't been able to find anywhere that sells dowel nuts that large separately. Does anyone out there have any good sources for stuff like that?


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Maybe? http://www.profhdwr.com/asstment.htm


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

I've tried that website, but I haven't had much luck. I'm tempted to buy round bar stock and make them myself, but if I can find another source, I would. Everything that I've found so far is for basic furniture and is too small for what I need. I need something with dimensions of at least 25 mm x 25 mm that can accommodate a 1/2 inch bolt with 13 threads/inch.


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

All three of those places were a bust. The only one of those three that carried any cross dowel nuts was McMaster-Carr but they were much too small for my needs.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Try alibaba.com. type in barrel nuts and take a look. Quite a selection and if anybody has it they do.


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

I tried alibaba.com but I still didn't have any luck. I'm probably just going to have to make my own. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

How about

http://www.louisandcompany.com/storefront/

or

http://woodworker.com/search.asp?CTLFIND=080.


----------



## botanist (Sep 17, 2008)

I don't have to have cross dowels but I thought it might make my assembly easier. I'm building my first workbench and I'm trying to find a way to attach the dog hole strip to the top. I used the bench bolts from Highland Woodworking to attach the stretchers to the legs and I thought using them on the top would work.


----------



## brianl (Dec 18, 2009)

I know this is an old thread, but I was recently looking for Cross Dowels and came across this.

I haven't ever ordered from them, but Woodpeckers also has them: http://www.woodpeck.com/crossdowels.html


----------

